# looking 4 mud leeches



## i got a big 1

i am looking 4 a place to find mud leeches not ribbon leeches any info would be helpful don't know where to look or what to use thanks for the info if you know of a bait shop that has them or info on where to find them in the wild i would love to hear what you know thanks


----------



## i got a big 1

i have looked all over the internet without finding anything let me know if anyone hears anything


----------



## HOUSE

I get confused on leeches...
Are the ribbon leeches the ones that feed on plants that don't suck blood? I'm not sure what a mud leech is. I Googled them and came up with this site that might have what you need: http://leechtrapper.com/index.php


----------



## Salmonid

Big 1, I sent you a PM...
Salmonid


----------



## i got a big 1

thanks for the info salmonid very helpful!!!!!!!


----------



## VBowler

Nice speaking with you I got a Big On Should have a new stock in by this weekend for you. I will give you a call as soon as I get more in


----------



## i got a big 1

thanks for all the help guys i will be waiting for that phone call hope you do well in that tourny.


----------



## tfpfaffinger

if anyone could give me a little advice on finding mud leaches i would be very thankful for the help.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Would like some info on how to find mud leeches myself.


----------



## bassmastermjb

I have them in stock at the baitshop............Mark


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Send me a pm with your info and I'll definitely try and get some off of ya.


----------



## bigblues

most any real bait shop has them around clermont or brown 2 years ago i had 10k of them no lie spent many nights getting them the season was great had a honey hole took what i could but it depends on how wet the season is i have caught them as early as feb.28 but condition have to be right dont let the weather fool you i have caught them with fost on the ground as long as its agood soaking rain or a flash poordown they will be out indian creek is full of them if you find the right feild they are funny about how they live you can cross a ditch find a honey hole or cross a ditch and find nothing they kinda like to live in colonies this might help


----------



## bigblues

wow what i have todo


----------



## bigblues

inorder tosend


----------



## bigblues

a private message


----------



## bigblues

to someone kinda silly


----------



## Dusty Cooper

I am also looking for mud leeches or tips on where i can catch some. Anyone got any advice?


----------



## HappySnag

Dusty Cooper said:


> I am also looking for mud leeches or tips on where i can catch some. Anyone got any advice?


get yourself metal coffee can,put that on rope,put inside liver and squize the top to 1/2",put that in standing water,over night ,if you pul that out you will know if it is good spot.


----------



## dcool

Roll up your pant legs and wade down the creeks in the area, when you come out you should have all you need on your legs.


----------



## fishless

dcool said:


> Roll up your pant legs and wade down the creeks in the area, when you come out you should have all you need on your legs.


Are you serious ?


----------



## Steelhauler

fishless said:


> Are you serious ?


Yeah, that's the way we use to get them when I was a kid.


----------

